# Festplatten ausschalten auch SSD?



## Sugar70 (27. März 2011)

Hi@all,
Windows7 bietet mir ja an die Festplatten nach einer bestimmten/ von mir angegebenen Zeit auszuschalten.
Bezieht sich das nur auf die HDDs oder wird dann auch die SSD mit ausgeschaltet?
Möchte nur die HDDs nach einer gewissen Zeit ausschalten lassen. Ist das möglich?

Gruß


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. März 2011)

warum willst du die Platten wechseln? das muß man nicht und wenn müßte das möglich sein.


----------



## i.neT' (27. März 2011)

Soweit ich weiß Schalted er beide Platten ab.


----------



## robbe (27. März 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob die Systemplatte in Win7 (welche ja sicher die SSD sein wird) überhaupt abgeschaltet wird. 
Kann auch sein, das Win7 generell keine SSDs abschaltet, da das System die SSD ja als solche erkennt und sich entsprechend konfiguriert.

Generell halte ich von diesen "Festplatten abschalten nach" nicht wirklich was. Wird bei mir immer als erstes abgeschaltet, wenn ich Win 7 aufsetze. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist ständiges An/Abschalten für Festplatten wesentlich schädlicher als Dauerbetrieb. Und der Stromverbauch von Festplatten ist ja nun wirklich vernachlässigbar.


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. März 2011)

ich denke das ding, mit abschalten kommt ursprünlich aus den Serverbereich und da sind die Platte shon stark gequält und um die Hitze mal los zu werden und 1h am Tag die Platte zu entspannen, oder auskühlen zu lassen wurde das gemacht, aber bei SSD ist das so wie so nicht nötig, was bei einer HDD mit ein wenig Luftstrom auch nicht sinnvoll sein sollte.


----------



## Vaykir (27. März 2011)

Die Systemplatte wird nicht ausgeschaltet und (falls es denn deine SSD ist) somit auch nicht die SSD.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Andere Frage: Was willst du denn bei einer SSD abschalten? Bei einer HDD hören auch nur die Platter auf sich zu drehen, bei einer SSD dreht sich nunmal nix.


----------



## Sugar70 (27. März 2011)

Die SSD will ich ja auch nicht ausschalten! 
Meine Überlegung war die HDDs Aufgrund Laufgeräuschen abschalten zu lassen! Habe zwar die Caviar Green HDDs, wo sich der Lesekopf sowieso in den "Ruhezustand" setzt wenn er nicht gebraucht wird. Es ging mir nur darum, das die HDDs komplett auszuschalten.
Unabhängig von der SSD!


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, kann Windows 7 die Platten getrennt abschalten und auch wieder anschalten, probiers doch einfach mal aus. 
Bei einer SSD wäre es egal ob sie "aus" ist, die muss nicht erneut anlaufen und steht auch sofort zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugar70 (27. März 2011)

Ist glaube ich die beste Möglichkeit wie du schon schreibst...ich Teste mal! 
Wie gesagt...die SSD soll ja auch nicht aus sein!

Danke für die Antworten!


----------

